# New DT i just bought earlier



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)

not perfect fins thought...


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

No not perfect but still very nice coloring :thumbsup:


----------



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)

Romad said:


> No not perfect but still very nice coloring :thumbsup:


thanks for the compliment sir!


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Fish can't be properly evaluated by such photos...

Not a good DT. Spikes for first rays on the dorsal. For a DT there is not enough width on the dorsal or the anal. Also branching really is not there in any fins for the fullness needed to be a quality DT. Appears to have split to base of tail and good body length.. two things you do want in DT. Long way to go to the standards and show quality.


----------



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)

Basement Bettas said:


> Fish can't be properly evaluated by such photos...
> 
> Not a good DT. Spikes for first rays on the dorsal. For a DT there is not enough width on the dorsal or the anal. Also branching really is not there in any fins for the fullness needed to be a quality DT. Appears to have split to base of tail and good body length.. two things you do want in DT. Long way to go to the standards and show quality.


thats what i thought sir..i just buy this to mate it to my female dt. hope something good will come out.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

meloywafu said:


> thats what i thought sir..i just buy this to mate it to my female dt. hope something good will come out.


It is unadvised to pair two DT for more than one generation. They may produce deformities. You will have to cross a DT to a ST or a DT geno in the following generation.


----------



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)

indjo said:


> It is unadvised to pair two DT for more than one generation. They may produce deformities. You will have to cross a DT to a ST or a DT geno in the following generation.


I see..thank you so mch for that info sir!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

fyi: basement is female.


----------

